# Stock Notice: Sigma 500mm f/4 DG OS HSM Sport at B&H Photo



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 15, 2016)

```
<p>B&H Photo has stock of the brand new Sigma 500mm f/4 DG OS HSM Sport and it’s ready to ship.</p>
<p class="fs16 OpenSans-600-normal upper product-highlights-header">PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</p>
<ul class="top-section-list" data-selenium="highlightList">
<li class="top-section-list-item">EF-Mount Lens/Full-Frame Format</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Aperture Range: f/4 to 32</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">One SLD and Two FLD Elements</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Super Multi-Layer Coating</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Hyper Sonic AF Motor, Manual Override</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Optical Stabilizer; Drop-In Filter Slot</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Magensium-Alloy Barrel & Brass Mount</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Dust- and Splash-Proof Construction</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Rotatable Tripod Collar with Click Stops</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Compatible with Sigma Teleconverters</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1282156-REG/sigma_185954_500mm_f_4_dg_os.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">Sigma 500mm f/4 DG OS HSM Sport at B&H Photo</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## pknight (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 500mm f/4 DG OS HSM Sport at B&H Photo*

Except that the B&H site says that they are not yet in stock.


----------



## Maiaibing (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 500mm f/4 DG OS HSM Sport at B&H Photo*

Not sure its a good deal for those who can afford the Canon.

If the resale value of the Canon is around 70% and 50% for the Sigma (likely for this price level in my expiriance) - the Canon is still the better buy - all else being equal.

If you do not have the money its of course a great offer.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 500mm f/4 DG OS HSM Sport at B&H Photo*

It will depend on what the actual street price settles in at, and how good the lens is.

It is one thing to accept a few compromises for the bargain 150-600 zooms, it's quite another to accept compromises on a $6,000 lens.

In the U.S. you can get a Canon refurbished 500 f4 for $7,200 (when in stock) and less than that if you catch a sale. If I were in the market for this lens, I would wait for the Canon to come into stock at the refurbished store. In my mind, the Sigma needs to be closer to $4,000 to be competitive.


----------



## LordofTackle (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 500mm f/4 DG OS HSM Sport at B&H Photo*



unfocused said:


> It is one thing to accept a few compromises for the bargain 150-600 zooms, it's quite another to accept compromises on a $6,000 lens.



This +1

In Germany it sells for 6500€ while the Canon can be had for 9000€ new. For me, thats way to close, IF I were in the market for such a lens I would rather save a little longer and take the Canon. Always safer to go with a first party lens in terms of AF consistency and so on (especially important in most use cases for this lens, i.e. birding and aviation and sports), than third party. I guess for around 4000€ it would be much more competitively prized.
But I guess with so little units made and sold in total, it is not possible for sigma to offer it that cheap.


----------



## tron (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 500mm f/4 DG OS HSM Sport at B&H Photo*



LordofTackle said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > It is one thing to accept a few compromises for the bargain 150-600 zooms, it's quite another to accept compromises on a $6,000 lens.
> ...


+1 Exactly. Who wants to worry about focusing inconsistencies, IQ, teleconverter matching (iq-wise) future compatibility issues, etc...). It is not as if it costs less than half the Canon price...


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 500mm f/4 DG OS HSM Sport at B&H Photo*



Maiaibing said:


> Not sure its a good deal for those who can afford the Canon.
> 
> If the resale value of the Canon is around 70% and 50% for the Sigma (likely for this price level in my expiriance) - the Canon is still the better buy - all else being equal.
> 
> If you do not have the money its of course a great offer.



Resale value of Canon is better than 70%, often 90%. Hell I sold an 8 year old 500 v1 for the same as I paid new!

One thing about Sigma prices, they fall pretty quickly, so if you can pick this up for say $5K or less and assuming no AF issues, it would be a steal IMO.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 500mm f/4 DG OS HSM Sport at B&H Photo*



pknight said:


> Except that the B&H site says that they are not yet in stock.



Looks like the 2 they had sold.


----------



## tron (Nov 16, 2016)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 500mm f/4 DG OS HSM Sport at B&H Photo*



Mr Majestyk said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure its a good deal for those who can afford the Canon.
> ...


It could be a steal until Canon makes a new camera, AF starts being inaccurate, getting big IQ hit when putting teleconverters, etc... In one or more of these cases it could be a steal of ... our money!


----------



## Ryananthony (Nov 16, 2016)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 500mm f/4 DG OS HSM Sport at B&H Photo*



unfocused said:


> It will depend on what the actual street price settles in at, and how good the lens is.
> 
> It is one thing to accept a few compromises for the bargain 150-600 zooms, it's quite another to accept compromises on a $6,000 lens.
> 
> In the U.S. you can get a Canon refurbished 500 f4 for $7,200 (when in stock) and less than that if you catch a sale. If I were in the market for this lens, I would wait for the Canon to come into stock at the refurbished store. In my mind, the Sigma needs to be closer to $4,000 to be competitive.



I couldn't agree more. In canada it is going for $7800, before tax. At that price, I would rather ''gamble" on a used 500f4 version one, or a 600f4 version one, both of which ive seen for $1000 cheaper. Like you said, its hard accept compromises on a almost $9000 lens after taxes. 

Also, I would need to see some really good reviews for it to be worth $4000 CDN to me.


----------



## Maiaibing (Nov 16, 2016)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 500mm f/4 DG OS HSM Sport at B&H Photo*



Mr Majestyk said:


> Resale value of Canon is better than 70%, often 90%. Hell I sold an 8 year old 500 v1 for the same as I paid new!


Sometimes we get lucky, I've certainly also been, but we should not base our acquisitions only on past market conditions. 

Canon went through a rather steep price increase over the last years including new high priced versions. This helped me get a good price for my old 35mm L. Can I repeat that with the 35mm L II? I doubt it very much.

Also, the DSLR market is vanishing like the morning dew. Finding buyers to our gear is getting more difficult by the day. Meanwhile we have a slew of people leaving the DSLR market dumping their stuff into the used market place...

A quick glance at lens listings certainly do not reflect 90% used price - and neither do the user comments above about expected used Canon 500mm prices.


----------



## Gareth (Nov 16, 2016)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 500mm f/4 DG OS HSM Sport at B&H Photo*



Mr Majestyk said:


> Resale value of Canon is better than 70%, often 90%. Hell I sold an 8 year old 500 v1 for the same as I paid new!



As someone who is actively looking for 500mm II, I'd say 70% is spot on for the used value of this lens. $9000 new, under $6500 for the ones that are actually selling on eBay. Above that and they just sit and sit. 

When the dollar was weak and the great whites were getting significant price increases, yes, it was easy to sell a used lens for the original price paid. But now the dollar is strong and we recently went through a couple of price cuts on great whites and that has cut the used values also. My 300mm IS II that I bought used is probably worth about a grand less now after the pice cuts.


----------

